# 5770 Vaporx vs Sapphire 6790  ??



## Justice (Jun 16, 2011)

My system specifications are as follows

Core2Duo E4500 @ 2.20 Ghz
2 GB DDR2 Ram
Asus P5GC Mx-1333
1440x900 LG monitor
Corsair VX450 PSU

I was thinking about 5770 VaporX or Sapphire 6790 so which one should i get ?

and will my cpu be a bottleneck for 6790 ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 16, 2011)

You should better go with 5770 as the performance difference is negligible and 6790 is not worth the money paid. 
I think there won't be any bottlenecking,if u can then just overclock ur processor to 2.5-2.6 GHz or more.
Wait for others suggestion.


----------



## iVB_Robot (Jun 16, 2011)

There is not much of a price difference. 6790 @Rs 8700 Buy Sapphire HD 6790 1GB GDDR5 Card in Mumbai India 

and 5770 VaporX @Rs 7650 Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB ( Vapor Edition )


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 16, 2011)

^^but considering the performance diffence it is not worth paying 1k more for 6790.
@op
If u can afford why don't u go for 6850 or gts 460 768mb.


----------



## Justice (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't you think that my cpu will bottleneck a 6850 ? if no , then i have a budget of Rs.9250.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Your CPU will definitely be a bottleneck for both the 6790 and 6850, I think. I have a E7400 and 6950 1gb and the bottleneck is huge.


----------



## Justice (Jun 16, 2011)

so that means that 5770 would be a better choice ? And i am pretty confused right now cause my friend tells me that if a 5770 is not a bottleneck then 6790 would also not be a bottleneck since these cards are pretty close in performance and specs.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

6790 is based on Barts core and much better performer than 5770/6770 but for your resolution I would rather ask you to go for the 5770 and save some bucks.


----------



## Justice (Jun 16, 2011)

well ,both the cards are well in my budget so i would probably go for performance rather than saving so if a 6790 will not be bottlenecked by my cpu then should i get a 6790 ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2011)

I would recommend to go for 6850 if possible
and you can OC your E4500 to some extent to curb down bottlenecking a little bit
I'm saying so because gfx are not bought every day
and who knows you may buy a new processor soon....


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

At low res, the bottleneck will be more. If you don't have any plans to upgrade any time, I would suggest going for the 6770. There's no point buying a 8k card and getting 7k performance.

@Piyush: I OCed my e7400 to 3.6ghz (28%). Although 3dmark vantage and 06 scores were improved there's insignificant effect on 3dmark11, Dirt 2 and NFS HP. My RAM limited my OC potential but I was already losing interest as there's little gain in actual games. CPU architecture also plays a role and with most modern games playing better with more than 2 cores, these dual core dinosaurs will ultimately hit the wall.


----------



## Justice (Jun 16, 2011)

No , i'll not be upgrading anytime soon and i atleast want this config of mine to be future-proof for 2-3 years max .And i know this much that with my current cpu , 6850 would not be a good option . So is the 6790 still a good option ? and at primeabgb how many years warranty is available ? *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...gory_id=132&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9999


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2011)

then go for HD 6770, wil be the best option here

@skud
@3.6ghz and still not enough juice...
hmmm....I'm going to read more about bottlenecking


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

If not upgrading any time soon, then 5770/6770.


----------



## Justice (Jun 16, 2011)

so is there any difference between a 6770 and 5770 ? if yes then which one is better ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 16, 2011)

If he buy 6850 and gets the performance of 5770 due to bottlenecking then it is not a bad idea to buy it bcoz after two years when he upgrades his rig he won't be needed to pay for a gfx card.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

Guys, at higher resolution CPU bottlenecks the GPU, not in lower resolution. I think you have misunderstood the behavior that in low resolution games can perform more better with the addition of a more powerful GPU. The reason is that at low resolution a standard card like GTX 460 or HD 6850 cannot overloaded with the calculation amount and more data CPU can provide them, more performance will be gained. But this is not bottlenecking.

However, in very high resolution, starting from Full HD, CPU simply cannot process data as fast as GPU can and here GPU is also overloaded with high amount of data. At this time you will feel the need of a more powerful CPU.

E4500 is a good processor and very good overclocker. With the stock cooleer you can easily reach 2.4-2.6 GHz. I know it as I've personal experience with my 2nd system in Kolkata. And it can handle the GPU like GTX 6790 @ 1440X900 resolution pretty well.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

OP is not upgrading in another 2-3 years. And 2-3 years later, the bottleneck might be other way round...


----------



## Justice (Jun 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, at higher resolution CPU bottlenecks the GPU, not in lower resolution. I think you have misunderstood the behavior that in low resolution games can perform more better with the addition of a more powerful GPU. The reason is that at low resolution a standard card like GTX 460 or HD 6850 cannot overloaded with the calculation amount and more data CPU can provide them, more performance will be gained. But this is not bottlenecking.
> 
> However, in very high resolution, starting from Full HD, CPU simply cannot process data as fast as GPU can and here GPU is also overloaded with high amount of data. At this time you will feel the need of a more powerful CPU.
> 
> E4500 is a good processor and very good overclocker. With the stock cooleer you can easily reach 2.4-2.6 GHz. I know it as I've personal experience with my 2nd system in Kolkata. And it can handle the GPU like GTX 6790 @ 1440X900 resolution pretty well.



Is E4500 also capable of handling a 6850 or a GTX 460 ? and can you please tell me how to overclock my cpu as i am a total beginner in overclocking ...



Skud said:


> OP is not upgrading in another 2-3 years. And 2-3 years later, the bottleneck might be other way round...



I don't think i will even be upgrading after 2-3 years thats because i'll be too busy studying for my 11th and so will completely stop gaming until i finish my 12th ofcourse and have free time in college   and at that time even a 6850 would be outdated.So i'll have to buy a new gfx whatsoever .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just google for overclocking tutorial and if you find any doubt just post it in overclocking thread.
Btw my vote is for 6850


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

Please have a look at this *GUIDE* first. Then we can start answering your queries. The guide may be a little boring but go through it thoroughly and it will give you idea of handling different components like CPU, ram, multiplier setting, FSB speed etc for overclocking.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

> free time in college


dont count on it.

for all you know your home and college might be 1000 km away.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 17, 2011)

Just buy a 6770  , a friend of mine has E7500 + 6790 , even he has bottleneck issues with some games [ He gets lower resolution in some games compared to my 5670 :O ] ..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ What resolution he is using?


----------



## Justice (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me where the cheapest / best 6770 is available for online purchase ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 17, 2011)

Check 
smcinternational.in
 or
 theitwares.com.


----------



## Justice (Jun 17, 2011)

they both don't have 6770 . Should i go for MSI 5770 Hawk @7971 Theitdepot - MSI Radeon HD5770 1 GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (R5770 Hawk)


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Check this:-

MSI R6670-MD1GD5 Graphic Card


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

IMO HD5/6770 would be a be a better performer and gang for buck than HD6670.

Buy HD6670 for lower cost, lesser PSU(lower power requirement)


----------



## Justice (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Check this:-
> 
> MSI R6670-MD1GD5 Graphic Card



but thats a 6670 ...i am looking for a 5770 or 6770 

and SMC doesn't tell the warranty period ...i asked them about how many years warranty do they have on 5770 VaporX on 15th i guess and they still haven't replied back to me...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 17, 2011)

@justice
It may be typing mistake.i think he wanted to say 6770.
And abt warranty,atleast it will be having 3years.why don't you call them?


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

oops sorry...

searching...


----------



## Justice (Jun 17, 2011)

Well at the end of the day , these are the three models that i find interesting

5770 Hawk @7860+111(shipping) @ *www.theitdepot.com/details-MSI+Rad...CI+E+Graphic+Cards+(R5770+Hawk)_C45P9074.html

MSI 5770 @6810+75(shipping) @ *www.theitdepot.com/details-MSI+Rad...E+Graphic+Cards+(R5770-MD1GD5)_C45P10643.html

Sapphire 5770 VaporX @7650 @ *www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90

i found one 6770 VaporX for something around 9k at theitdepot but i think its too costly , in that much i can get a 6850 . Other than this i couldn't find any 6770s.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Here you go:-

Sapphire HD6770 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Vapor-X â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

There's a bit confusion about the warranty period of Sapphire cards. Some say 2 years, some 3. Sapphire's official site says its 2 years. You can contact Aditya Infotech for details.


----------



## Justice (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Here you go:-
> 
> Sapphire HD6770 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Vapor-X â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
> 
> There's a bit confusion about the warranty period of Sapphire cards. Some say 2 years, some 3. Sapphire's official site says its 2 years. You can contact Aditya Infotech for details.



if i am not wrong then it has a Dirt 3 coupon also with it na ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Here you go:-

SAPPHIRE Vapor-X HD 6770 1GB GDDD5


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 17, 2011)

Go with skud's suggestion.
I think dirt 3 is with msi but still don't consider all those.even i should have got dirt 3 with my msi 6670 but i didn't.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 17, 2011)

*Will Core2Duo E7200 @ 3.2 GHZ bottleneck HD 6850 card ?*


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

May be at your resolution it would be OK.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 18, 2011)

at theitwares.com Sapphire HD 6770 1 GB DDR5 is available at 7250 + shipping charges ( Rahul told me) 

I was opting for MSI 5770 Hawk, but this is not available in any online stores. ( including theitwares, smcinternational, primeabgb, lynx-india )


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> *Will Core2Duo E7200 @ 3.2 GHZ bottleneck HD 6850 card ?*



At lower resolutions yes, and it also depends a lot on the game. But for maximum games you'll be good.

Have a look at this site to find out more:

BenchmarK3D - Game Benchmarks and Analysis


----------

